
YouTube announces plans for a subscription music service - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/12/7201969/youtube-music-key-new-subscription-service
======
gpayan
If only YouTube would offer background play and/or audio-streaming only for
all their videos... So much of my data plan is being wasted on videos that I
am just listening to and not watching when I am on the go (debates,
interviews).

